# Nach Linux Install nix mehr auf Monitor!



## mr_prsi (28. April 2006)

:suspekt: 
Hallo, vorneweg: Absoluter Linux Neuling *g
Also, hab mir Suse Linux 9.3 pro zugelegt, und hab es auch installiert.
Nach dem Neustart, kann man jedoch, sobald Linux gestartet wird, nichts mehr erkennen. Es ist einfach ausgedrückt alles am flimmern. Man kann weder Umrisse geschweige denn Wörter entziffern! Ich weis mir da keinen Rat.
Auch der Versuch einer Reperatur Inst. hat das selbe Prob. zur Folge.
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, Linux erkennt statt der 2x  3,4 GHz Xeon Prozzis "nur" einen P4 mit 3,4 GHz. Kann mir da nur vorstellen, das es am Chipsatz liegt (i875p).
Board: Asus NCCH-DL  mit 2 GIG Ram 2x Sata HDD (80 + 160 GB) + 1x normale IDE Platte mit 250 GB. Linux ist auf der 160´er Platte installiert!
Desweiteren läuft noch auf der 80´er Platte Win XP pro. Die 250´er ist nur als Datenspeicher in Benutzung!
Graka is ne alte ATI Karte mit Rage 128pro Chip! (AGP)- Die sollte doch eigendlich ohne probs laufen, weil steinalt    P.S. Karte läuft unter Win absolut normal!


----------



## exitboy (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

bin leider auch "noch" kein Fachmann in Sachen LX, aber ich bin gerade im Selbststudium diverser Tutorials usw.
Woran es liegen könnte:
Ich versuche es mal so nachvollziehbar wie irgendwie möglich zu erklären

im Ordner /etc/X11/ gibt es eine Datei die sich xorg.conf nenn. Diese ist so wie ich das verstanden habe mit die hauptverantworliche Datei (Steuerdatei) für die graphische Oberfläche durch X11, also dass was Du zu sehen bekommen solltest. Diese Datei ist recht selbsterklärend wenn man etwas Englisch kann.

Dort werden alle Einstellungen vorgenommen wie Auflösung, Grafikkarte usw. für die grafische Ebene.

So wie das klingt hast Du wohl ein Grafikkartenproblem vorliegen wahrscheinlich nur mit der Auflösung, das diese aktuelle Auflösung von deiner Grafikkarte nicht supported wird, dass wäre meine Einschätzung ODER versuch es mal mit folgendem, wenn Du vielleicht nur in den Grafikmodus per Tastendruck wechseln musst. Weiß ja nicht genau was Du gemacht hast. Der Link könnte Dir vielleicht auch etwas helfen. Ich lese mich jetzt aber auch mal was tiefer ein 

http://www.kofler.cc/forum/forumthread.php?rootID=2623


----------



## wose (2. Mai 2006)

Hi,

zum Thema graphik: exitboy hat absolut recht wenn das Problem mit dem flimmern etc nur unter X auftritt so passt irgendeine Einstellung nicht mit deinem Monitor/graka zusammen.
Ich tippe bei deiner beschreibung auf falsche werte für *HorizSync* und *VertRefresh* in der *MonitorSection*
Das passiert meist dann wenn der Monitor schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel hat. Auch solltest du schaun ob die eingestellte Standartauflösung dein Monitor mitmacht.

zum Thema 2xXEON: da bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich denke da musst du deinem Kernel einfach noch ein passendes Modul schenken, bzw einen Kernel mit passenden patches installieren.


Grüße
wose


----------

